# Beading.



## Luke Knott (Feb 25, 2015)

Although beading isn't majorly important, we do all love looking at it.

View attachment 44339


View attachment 44340


View attachment 44341


CG Jetseal and VP Beading marvelous (strange combo i know) :thumb:


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Its always nice to see a good beading shot. Its the only good thing about this time of year with the poor weather.


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

*More beading shots....*

















These shots were taken of the daily commuter one day / night last week. It had it's winter prep about 4 weeks ago which comprised of usual snow foam and 2 bm clean followed by:
1. 2 coats of Bilt Hamber Speed Wax
2. Covering of Gyeon Wet Coat - rinsed off
3. Dried off using Gyeon Q2M Cure spray

Since then she has had to regular washes using Gyeon Bathe+. After the next wash with Bathe+ I'll top up the coating using the Q2M Cure spray again. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well since another thread has started may as well be in.:thumb:

Taken when I last saw the sun.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Fusso Dark and Auto Finnesse Revive on the trim strip


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Megs 205 and autoglym egp


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

shine247 said:


> Well since another thread has started may as well be in.:thumb:
> 
> Taken when I last saw the sun.


What have you used?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Blackmass said:


> What have you used?


There are a few things going on there but the beading is created by Megs Ultimate detailer.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

shine247 said:


> There are a few things going on there but the beading is created by Megs Ultimate detailer.


Cheers for the reply. The Meg's UQD was the first QD I bought. I still rate it but ODK Entourage is a big step up.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Blackmass said:


> Cheers for the reply. The Meg's UQD was the first QD I bought. I still rate it but ODK Entourage is a big step up.


It must be good then, perhaps give I will it a go sometime:thumb:


----------



## motodrb (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Sonax BSD


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

New Sonax Bsd...


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephan said:


> New Sonax Bsd...


looking good


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Woke to this the other day.....


----------

